# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Share your DNA Land Ancestry Composition

## Maciamo

In 2017 I started a thread encouraging users to share their 23andMe Ancestry Composition to get a better idea of what each admixture corresponds to. This resulted in the making of distribution maps for each European admixture. I would now like to do the same for people who have uploaded their autosomal results (from any testing company) to DNA Land.

*Please only share your results if all your ancestors come from the same country!* Kindly also mention your ancestral region(s) within that country so that results can be classify more accurately.

----------


## Stuvanè

From Eastern Emilia/Romagna

West Eurasian 100%:


South European 58% (South/Central European 55% + Balkan 3.2%)Mediterranean Islander 28%North Slavic 14%

----------


## Sile

mine ....Veneto Italy
..
.
*West Eurasian 100%	*

South European 61%	
..........South/Central European 34%
..........Balkan 27%
.
Northwest European 25%
.
Southwestern European 9.6%	
..........Sardinian 8.4%
..........Southwestern European 1.2%
.
North Slavic 2.4%
.
Kalash 1.2%

----------


## Dibran

*Me:*

West Eurasian: 100%
Balkan-95%
Sardinian-5%

*Mother: Puka, Albania*

West Eurasian: 100%
Balkan-100%

*Father: Okshtun i Vogel, Diber, Albania*

West Eurasian: 100%
Balkan-92%
Sardinian-8%

----------


## Aspar

Mine:

----------


## Vello Noble

My ancestral home is on the islands of Hiiumaa and Saarema, Estonia.

My DNA.LAND report is 100% West Eurasian
North East European 87% ( 53% North Slavic and 29% Finnish.)
North West European 12% 
Ambiguous 1.3%

----------


## Polumbi2

Deleted...

----------


## Tomenable

DNA Land accepts raw data from most companies so it is good for comparisons:

https://dna.land

*1.* I will start with results of 4 ethnic Poles from the region of *Greater Poland:*






I will add more results from this region (as well as from other Polish regions) later.

Here a blank map of Europe with regional borders. I highlighted Greater Poland:

https://i.imgur.com/qvXGFSz.png

----------


## Ricimer

Full Spanish ancestry. One parent from Extremadura and the another from Eastern Andalucia

Southernwestern European -> 73%

Mediterranean Islander -> 25%

South European (Ambiguous) -> 1.1%

----------


## Sile

> mine ....Veneto Italy
> ..
> .
> *West Eurasian 100%	*
> 
> South European 61%	
> ..........South/Central European 34%
> ..........Balkan 27%
> .
> ...


one of my son below

West Eurasian 100%

South European 58%
..........South/Central European 39%
..........Balkan 19%
.
Northwest European 27%
.
Southwestern European 8.4%
..........Sardinian 8.4%
.
North Slavic 3.0%
.
Ambiguous 1.2% 

.................................................. .......................
my 1st cousin paternal side

West Eurasian 100%

South European 79%
..........South/Central European 68%
..........Balkan 11%
.
Northwest European 14%
.
..........Sardinian 3.8%
.
North Slavic 2.0%
.
Ambiguous 1.1%

----------


## rove

From Jutland.

West Eurasian 100%

Northwest European 82%

Northeast European 17%

Finnish 11%

North Slavic 5.3%

Ashkenazi 1.4%

----------


## Boreas

What is the difference of Sardinian and Med Islander different?

----------


## Dema

Mine is unusual for Balkan guy (Kosovo), having Mediterranean Islander 14 % and Sardinian 10 %, along with Sidonian Ydna (1700 BCE Sidon J2-M205 aDNA), its pretty clear that daddy was ancient sea traveler :P
North Africa was probably also picked up by sailing that Mediterranean. Come at me jelly guys  :Annoyed: 











> What is the difference of Sardinian and Med Islander different?



*Mediterranean Islander*

*Includes: Cypriot in Cyprus; Italian/EastSicilian and Italian/WestSicilian in Italy and Maltese in Malta
Does not include: Egyptian in Egypt; Tunisian in Tunisia; Albanian in Albania; Greek in Greece; Palestinian in (Central) Israel; Sardinian and Toscani in (Sardinia and 1 other site) Italy; Syrian in Syrian and Turkish in (Adana, Aydin, Kayseri and 1 other site) Turkey

Sardinian

Includes: Sardinian in (Sardinia) Italy
Does not include: Algerian in Algeria; Tunisian in Tunisia; Basque/French in France and Italian/WestSicilian, Italian/Bergamo, Italian/Tuscan and Toscani in (Bergamo, Tuscany and 2 other sites) Italy*

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Mine is unusual for Balkan guy (Kosovo), having Mediterranean Islander 14 % and Sardinian 10 %, along with Sidonian Ydna (1700 BCE Sidon J2-M205 aDNA), its pretty clear that daddy was ancient sea traveler :P
> North Africa was probably also picked up by sailing that Mediterranean. Come at me jelly guys 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the bulk of you is from Balkan .. so ... but the strange thing is that you are a lot Sardinian !!

----------


## Dema

> But the bulk of you is from Balkan .. so ... but the strange thing is that you are a lot Sardinian !!


Yea, im alright with whatever i get, im just joking! Except for jelly guys, they are real : )
Where is yours?

Also where is Maciamos since he opened thread : )

BTW, Balkan shore therefore Adriatic Sea is also part of Mediterranean Sea  :Heart:

----------


## Regio X

More results here:
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...A-Land-results

----------


## Boreas

> *Mediterranean Islander*
> 
> *Includes: Cypriot in Cyprus; Italian/EastSicilian and Italian/WestSicilian in Italy and Maltese in Malta
> Does not include: Egyptian in Egypt; Tunisian in Tunisia; Albanian in Albania; Greek in Greece; Palestinian in (Central) Israel; Sardinian and Toscani in (Sardinia and 1 other site) Italy; Syrian in Syrian and Turkish in (Adana, Aydin, Kayseri and 1 other site) Turkey
> 
> Sardinian
> 
> Includes: Sardinian in (Sardinia) Italy
> Does not include: Algerian in Algeria; Tunisian in Tunisia; Basque/French in France and Italian/WestSicilian, Italian/Bergamo, Italian/Tuscan and Toscani in (Bergamo, Tuscany and 2 other sites) Italy*


If your description is true, Med Islander sounds missing naming. East Med Island sounds more rational, doesn't it?

----------


## Elysium

Me, Swede:
100% West Eurasian
- 74% Northwest European
- 23% Northeast European22% Finnish
1,5% North Slavic 
Mom, Swede:
100% West Eurasian
- 66% Northwest European
- 26% Northeast European19% Finnish
7,2% North Slavic - 8% Sardinian

Dad, Swede:
100% West Eurasian
- 70% Northwest European
- 30% Northeast European14% Finnish
16% North Slavic
I have no idea why my mom have gotten Sardinian in her results  :Embarassed:

----------


## Tomenable

*Maciamo*, this is what I've observed so far when it comes to Polish DNA Land results.

First let's take a look at regions: 

Current version: https://www.eupedia.com/images/desig...NA_project.png

Possible update: https://i.imgur.com/SgsPDFM.png

Here is how I group them:

Western Poles = Kashubia, Northern Poland, Greater Poland and Upper Silesia
Central & South Poles = West Masovia, Central Poland, Lesser Poland & West Mountains
North-East Poles = Sudovia-Podlachia, the rest of Masovia and Warmia-Masuria***
South-East Poles = Red Ruthenia, Eastern Mountains and possibly Lublin Land

***Unless mixed with Germans, which is very probable for Warmia-Masuria.

Now here is how they score in DNA Land, when it comes to "North Slavic":

Western Poles score about *45-70%* North Slavic (it is possible that some get less than 45%)
Central & South Poles score *60-80%* North Slavic, the rest North-West Euro and some South Euro
North-Eastern Poles score *70-90%* North Slavic (it is possible that some can get over 90%)
South-Eastern Poles score *50-85%* North Slavic, the rest mostly South Euro (especially Balkan)

*Now as for other admixtures:*

South-East Poles score a lot of Southern Euro (usually Balkan but can be even SW Euro).

North-West Poles (especially Kashubians) usually score 0% Southern European, 0% Balkan.

Balkan - or South Euro in general - admixture is highest in South-East Poland, then declines as you go north and west. Upper Silesians and Western Lesser Poles still get as much as 15-20% Balkan or other Southern Euro (including Iberian, Italian, Med Islander). The rest is split between North Slavic and NW Euro.

Greater Poland gets 8% to 16% (average probably 10-12%) Southern Euro (Balkan, Med Islander, SW, SC, etc.).

Kashubians, as I said, usually get 0% of Southern Euro (I suppose in Northern Poland it is from 5% to 10%).

In South-East Poland, some people can score even 30% up to 40% Balkan, twice as much as in Upper Silesia.

South-East Poland usually gets North Slavic (50-85%), Balkan (up to 30-40%) and some Western (SW or NW).

Sudovia (northern portion of Sudovia-Podlachia) likely gets 85-90% North Slavic, the rest South & West.

----------


## Tomenable

This is actually a Pole from Belarus and his Y-DNA haplogroup is Baltic (N1c):

http://i.imgur.com/ToizhzM.png



His ancestry is from areas A and B (one parent was born close to Latvian border):



From what I've noticed ethnic Belarusians usually score over 90% North Slavic.

----------


## Rolfbart

I don't understand the Balkan and Sardinian results:

73% Northwest Europe
14% Balkan
6% Sardinian
2% Southwest Europe
3.5% Finnish
1.5% North Slavic

----------


## Tomenable

> I don't understand the Balkan and Sardinian results:
> 
> 73% Northwest Europe
> 14% Balkan
> 6% Sardinian
> 2% Southwest Europe
> 3.5% Finnish
> 1.5% North Slavic


DNA Land has too many South Euro components and they are not very accurate at differentiating between them.

In the North they just have 2 main components (maybe 3 because NE is further split into North Slavic & Finnic).

----------


## Rolfbart

The commercial DNA testers (Ancestry, My Heritage, 23andMe, and LivingDNA) don't show any ethnicity in the Balkans or Sardinia and there's no paper trail or family history of ancestry in these two geographic areas.

----------


## Hector

*My DNA.Land results:
*
Parents, grandparents and great grandparents from Spain (75% from Aragón and 25% from Castile and León (Santa Maria de Huerta) closer to Aragón.

West Eurasian 98%
Southwestern European 70%

Northwest European 22%

Finnish 4%

Ambiguous 1.4%

North African 2%



I also have the results from my friend: Spain (100% from Andalucia (Malaga and Cadiz)

West Eurasian 98%
Southwestern European 57%

Mediterranean Islander 29%

Balkan 8.9%

Northwest European 2.4%

Ambiguous 1.9%

Ambiguous 1.7%

----------


## Fatherland



----------


## Dibran

> 


Almost the same. I get 95 Balkan and 5 Sardinian. My father gets 92 Balkan and 8 Sardinian.

----------


## pinovski

PD: Sorry > noroeste > northwest suroeste >southwest sur/centro de europa > south/ central europe





Hi, I'm from Asturias, Spain. In my family, we are not aware of having relatives outside of Spain, not even outside of Asturias, we even know our great-grandparents. The really interesting thing is that my haplogroup is the G ... not r1b, not E.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Interessante !!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

SADLY LIVING DNA RAW DATA CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED INTO DNA LAND ANCESTRY


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gash

100% Balkan

----------


## Tomenable

Czech woman's results, from Moravia:

North Slavic 50%, 
Northwest European 38%,
South/Central European 6,5%,
Southwestern European 3,7%,
Ambiguous 1,8%

----------


## Salento

My Results:

----------


## Jovialis

Here is mine.

----------


## Salento

Another one, this screenshot is about 6 months old from 23andme raw-data.

The previous one is from Ancestry.

----------


## davef

> My Results:


You both score about 35- 40% south central and your Mediterranean Islander is about as high as Jovialis's Balkan. MI/Balkan seem to have a lot in common, unsurprisingly so

----------


## Salento

> You both score about 35- 40% south central and your Mediterranean Islander is about as high as Jovialis's Balkan. MI/Balkan seem to have a lot in common, unsurprisingly so




That's how DnaLand divides Italy:



Yellow: South/Central European: (North, Center and Center-South Italy).(Italian/Bergamo, Italian/Tuscan and Toscani in (Bergamo, Tuscany and 1 other site inside Italy).

Red: Med. Isl.(Calabria, Sicily, some Puglia

Green: Balkan (half Puglia)

Light-Green: Sardinia

----------


## davef

> That's how DnaLand divides Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow: South/Central European:
> North, Center and Center-South Italy.
> (Italian/Bergamo, Italian/Tuscan and Toscani in (Bergamo, Tuscany and 1 other site) Italy.)
> 
> Red: Med. Isl.(Calabria, Sicily, some Puglia
> ...


wow, glad I saw this, thank you!!

----------


## magicalM

Here is mine am confused when looking at these results...

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## maratmilano

Half Armenian (ancestors from Karabakh and North Iran) and Half Azerbaijani (from Karabakh and Shemakhi/Baku)
dna.jpg

Central IndoEuropean: 87%
Indus Valley: 7.7%
South European: 5.5% (3.8 Balkan, 1.7 South/Central Europe)

----------


## Pan

100% Balkan

----------


## Salento

Under new management, new account, new uploads, ... 

_23 and Ancestry:
_





(same results as before, as of now)

----------


## InfamousAngel99

My 23andMe and AncestryDNA uploads have different results. 

For background, my family is from all over Europe. The confirmed countries include:
- My dad's family is from England, France, Germany, the Netherlands, and USA. 
- My mom's family is from Austria, Canada, Croatia, England, Ireland, Norway, Scotland, and USA. 

Now, onto my results:

*Ancestry*
- Balkan= 9.7%
- Northwest European= 63%
- North Slavic= 18%
- Sardinian= 9.4%

*23andMe
*- North Slavic= 29%
- Northwest European= 42%
- South European= 17%
- Balkan= 15%
- South/Central European= 2.1%
- Southwestern European= 12%
- Sardinian= 9.9%
- Southwestern European= 1.9%

----------


## Hawk

> Almost the same. I get 95 Balkan and 5 Sardinian. My father gets 92 Balkan and 8 Sardinian.


Mine are interesting, how accurate is this test?

Mediterranean Islander: 47%
Balkan: 37%
North West European: 19%

Screenshot-from-2019-12-08-12-14-24.png

----------


## HiveMindTerror

Seems about right
glarp.png

wonder where those small samples come from

----------

